# [Wet Thumb Forum]-PC retrofit kit in Canada?



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get some cheap PC kit in Canada?

220 watt kit.

75 Gal, 4.6 WPG MH 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get some cheap PC kit in Canada?

220 watt kit.

75 Gal, 4.6 WPG MH 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

I don't know what you mean by cheap but you can look at http://ahsupply.com. They have a 4X55watt kit for $125 not including the bulbs. Figure another $80 or so in bulbs. Not sure how much shipping will be to Canada or how the exchange rate will affect you.

I have the 55watt kit and love it.

-Steve
See profile for tank info


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

eh.. cheap in price. my MH bulb need replacing soon and I figure it would be more cost effective to change it to PC right now since the bulb will cost me c$ 120 + tax.

I can always replace 1 side with 110 watt then replace with 110 watt on the other side when the other bulb goes out.

I think ahsupply may be the cheapest so far. it should be around c$ 180 + duties to replace 1 side express shipping

75 Gal, 4.6 WPG MH 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

I know you wanted good quality lights and not cheap lights. Just when you ask people what they consider cheap in price you get a wide spectrum of responses.

The ahsupply kits are certainly good quality. I like the fact that you can upgrade in stages. I bought a 55watt kit last year for a 29g tank and I think I will buy another kit this summer so I can have a whopping 110watts! That's a lot for me.









Good luck!

-Steve
See profile for tank info


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Considering it cost like c$ 300+ to get 110 PC light at LFS 48" long. c$ 180 for 110 with 2 bulbs is fairly cheap. Couldn't work with 110 stretch across anyways. need 110 on each side since the MH is still running onthe other side of the tank.

I rather build a wooden enclosure with mdf than go with the plastic stuff they come with at the LFS

75 Gal, 4.6 WPG MH 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website

[This message was edited by EDGE on Tue March 04 2003 at 05:18 PM.]


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

if you're lazy, ahsupply also has wooden canopies. nothing special, but considering the price, i like mine


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

the S/H would be insane for enclosure.









my idea is not to build a canopy right ontop of the tank. I am thinking of hanging it down light a pooltable light. I will seal it on 3 side with the side facing wall open up. Going to spraypaint it flat black.

75 Gal, 4.6 WPG MH 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

that would certainly work well for cleaning. the shipping wasn't actually too bad though since they ship via USPS and we ALLLLL love the united states postal service, now don't we? damn cheap, and they lose everything. ahsupply packs extremely well anyway, so nothing to worry about. i was happy with my first order, and i'll be making another one this week most likely. good luck with your lights and hood, it sounds like you have a good idea of what you're going to do now.


----------



## PPulcher (Feb 4, 2004)

Check out MOPS (http://www.mops.ca). They have some PC stuff there, mostly for reef tanks. Perhaps you could arrange to get better spectrum lamps for plants.

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

jpmtotoro:

Do I need any tools to get the wiring done on the retrofit kit?

First time doing the wiring stuff and the last thing I want is to play with a soldergun.

75 Gal, 4.6 WPG MH 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

You will not need a solder gun. You will need a screwdriver and as I recall that's really about it.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Anyone from Canada order from ahsupply before?

approx how long will it take to send the kit via regular shipping?

75 Gal, 4.6 WPG MH 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

sorry edge i didn't check back for a few days here, yes rex is right, no soldering. ahsupply is actually thorough, they give you little baggies of all the parts you could possibly need. wire nuts, screws, spacers, vent covers. the works! i used their lights and stuck them into a wooden top. all i needed was a drill (to drill pilot holes and drive a few screws in) and... some wire strippers because they give you really long wires, so you need to install everything, then you can trim some wires down. that's about it though. no soldering, no hammering, no cussing. they could have given better directions, but after staring at the parts for a while i realized where everything was supposed to go and then went to work. it wasn't difficult, just took me a while since i had never done such a project before. as for shipping to canada... let's see... alberta... that's in the middle of the country... right? my geography is really rusty







they are shipping from new york, so i'm guessing about a week unless the mail gets tied up in customs or something, i'm not sure. i'm in michigan and i got mine in about 3 days i think. depends on the USPS. sometimes they are quick, but the rest of the time they just lose and break stuff.


----------

